# Trailer hitch



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Has anyone put a trailer hitch and wiring harness on a Gen 2 hatchback diesel, any suggestions or concerns, thanks in advance.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks like Curt makes one, there is a difference between sedan/hatch...so make sure you pick the right one. The also seem to have a wiring harness, but I'd consider relay isolation and a separate fuse for the power to the trailer. Keep in mind, GM advises not towing with this car, so it might be a warranty problem (though I'm quite sure it can tow a small trailer, less than 1000# no problem). Use of the hitch for a bike rack or something similar should not be a problem for the warranty. 

http://www.curtmfg.com/part/11458


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Cool, looks like that one is correct for the hatch, here is the install guide from Curt's website: 

https://assets.curtmfg.com/masterlibrary/11458/installsheet/CM_11458_INS.PDF


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Also, check out e-trailer. I've had great success with them in the past, and appears they have the best prices. 

https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2018_Chevrolet_Cruze.htm


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

After looking at one for my sedan, I found there are both Curt and DrawTite. The Draw Tite look a bit more involved to install, but seems to be more sturdy, and lower cost. If I had a hatch, I'd try this one: 

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Chevrolet/Cruze/2018/24951.html?vehicleid=201850795

Note the customer review for an install on a Hatchback. 

Good luck.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thank you for the input, and the reference to the comments, food for thought.


----------

